# The elusive two pounds.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I was in the pub with three mates and we got talking about cars and hobby's and I mentioned I knew a farmer who had a classic car that needed renovating for only thirty quid, they decided between them that they could do it up. So they each gave me a tenner.
So a couple of days later I took my low loader to the farm and told the farmer I would take it off his hands. When I saw it I realised it needed a bit more work than I thought so I said I would only give him twenty six pounds, after muttering and mumbling he agreed.
When I dropped the classic car off I told my mates that I got four quid knocked off for the condition and gave them a pound back each and I would keep a pound for my trouble.
So, They each paid nine pounds, =twenty seven pounds, I have one pound,= twenty eight pounds.??? or have I.!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Neat bit of reversed logic Capitan.  

I won't give the game away - but the hint is in the comment above.

Dave :wink:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Capitan,

No.

I can explain if you like, but that would seem to be spoiling it for others... :wink: 


Regards,
John


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So the car cost £26 between 3 people, thats £8.66 each, you should have given them £1.34 each back you bloody thief.

Paul.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you looked down the back of the sofa for it?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I worked it all out and smart arse me wrote it all down with some nice skits..then MHF's rolled over and I lost it. Hmm

ray.


----------

